# The prettiest machine in the world ,,,



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Come on post the pics ,,,you don't have to own it , just google it

What the machine that turns you head looks wise .........

Are the re pump machines that can match the beautiful old levers


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

...you did ask









pass the kleenex


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

What about these


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

In red, i would rub my naked body all over it!


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

Sexy coffee maker


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> What about these


Lever, Lever and err Lever....

Do you like Levers boots?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Soll has nailed it!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

A



froggystyle said:


> Lever, Lever and err Lever....
> 
> Do you like Levers boots?


show me a classy pump machine then

Speedster already posted ......


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

In silver would be good!

But kind of makes me think Third Reich!


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

I'll take your speedster and raise you this-


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Looks like a trouser press!

And no longer relevant!


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> Looks like a trouser press!


Picked the wrong photo, edited


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

OK - a lever


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

And another









Vintage levers - nothing to touch them


----------



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

Soll said:


> View attachment 8028
> Sexy coffee maker


Now this would get you up in the morning...


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)




----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Here's a monster....


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Its louis theroux making coffee!!


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Xpenno said:


>


I nearly posted the glass one. I don't think they're the prettiest tho, stunning, but not pretty.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Gotta love the Slayers!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Xpenno its orange


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Xpenno its orange


especially for Jeebsy


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Simple elegance


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Neill said:


> I nearly posted the glass one. I don't think they're the prettiest tho, stunning, but not pretty.


Agreed, maybe they don't fit with pretty, I'll rethink..


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> Simple elegance
> 
> View attachment 8035
> 
> ...


Now there's a looker! Wow... Do you have one?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

And this


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> And this
> 
> View attachment 8037


Would that be one in your home?


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> And this
> 
> View attachment 8037


I do think it's a great looking machine but like the Slayer, I'm not sure it's pretty as such.


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Soll said:


> View attachment 8028
> Sexy coffee maker


I can't see a coffee machine??


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

froggystyle said:


> Soll has nailed it!


Only in his dreams (filthy filthy dreams...)


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

-insert Synesso.jpg here-

I go weak at the knees for them.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Scotford said:


> -insert Synesso.jpg here-
> 
> I go weak at the knees for them.


There u go....


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Sploooooooosh


----------



## ShortShots (Oct 2, 2013)

tadaaa!


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Stop. I can only get so erect.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

This still brings a lump to my trousers every time I see it...


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

Some for David (and Eric):

View attachment 8058


View attachment 8059


View attachment 8060


View attachment 8061


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

I also ordered this when I have many guests:

View attachment 8062


View attachment 8063


View attachment 8064


View attachment 8064


----------



## Viernes (Dec 10, 2011)

Love the Galatea.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Wheres the machine ?


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

ECM Heidelberg Controventohttp://www.bellabarista.co.uk/media...9433887a97daa66f/c/o/controvento-pic-main.jpg

http://www.bellabarista.co.uk/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/650x/040ec09b1e35df139433887a97daa66f/c/o/controvento-pic-main.jpg


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)




----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

That looks more like it needs an air filter than a portafilter. Having seen the colour of the coffee that comes out of the exhaust though (on the Espresso Veloce site) I'm not sure I'd use it for my morning cuppa! No wonder the oil filler is a grappa dispenser. They have a model range called Carbonio Nero. I wonder if there's any correlation between that and roast levels commonly found in the high street chain?

Have you seen the ones they do designed to look like aeroplane engines? http://www.aviatoreveloce.com

The shot buttons are from a Nespresso machine.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Tiny tamper said:


>


Are you sure this wasn't meant for the ugliest machine thread?


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Neill said:


> Are you sure this wasn't meant for the ugliest machine thread?


WHS

FUGLY doesn't cover it!!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I wouldn't say it's 'ugly' per se.

I wouldn't say it's an espresso machine per se either though! Pretty much a pretend engine block masquerading as art and with some sort of coffee making device inside to justify its existence.


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

hotmetal said:


> I wouldn't say it's 'ugly' per se


Oh! I think I would!


----------



## centaursailing (Feb 27, 2012)

hotmetal said:


> Pretty much a pretend engine block masquerading as art and with some sort of coffee making device inside to justify its existence.


That was my initial thought


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Tiny tamper said:


>


That would be the F1 fan in you coming out Tiny!

Shame on you!


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

froggystyle;195222at would be the F1 fan in you coming out Tiny!
Shame on you!
Yes it does seem the two don't go together as well as id hoped lol a bit like oil and water [IMG alt=":waiting:" said:


> https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/waiting.png.cdafbd13222297e98ebc1c75f4ac6c04.png[/IMG]


----------

